# Why I am so cool.



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

Kidding! Just wanted a title to grab your attention, my wife OFTEN reminds me that I think I am cooler than I really am. Seriously though, I picked up something cool today. I bought an iPhone, I was going to wait on the price to go down a bit, BUT I have been without a cell for a while now and it was driving EVERYONE bonkers. So, I thought, hey, I will get a phone, but why not something I will like? I use a Mac, I love Apple, so, natural choice, iPhone! This thing is great. People, it may not make me cool, but with the the iPhone, you do FEEL cool.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude, if I was there right now I would give you a wedgie.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2007)

Makes sense to me. Apple is all about cool, not price or flexibility. Why pay half price for something when you can pay double and have a cool looking thing that is basically uncustomizable.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Dec 27, 2007)

iphones are pretty cool, but apple is all about the brand with most of thier stuff. Their ipods are near as good or flexible as mp3 players of cheaper price. They have that touch screen ipod that costs more than i paid for my 30gig Creative zen and it only holds like 4 gig. Apple beats PC hands down, but im cheap so ill stick with a PC till a rich relative dies or something.


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Dude, if I was there right now I would give you a wedgie.


You know people.....I KNEW my bud Rich was going to be the first to say something. WAS NOT EXPECTING A WEDGIE THREAT! OUCH!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll do Rich one better... I'll get Steve to give you a Wedgie!! 
Happy new year, brother!


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> I'll do Rich one better... I'll get Steve to give you a Wedgie!!
> Happy new year, brother!


Fred, funny thing is Steve got the first "e" I sent with it!


----------



## Richard King (Dec 27, 2007)

I was cool once.

But I gave it up. Couldn't take the pressure of maintaining coolness.

You may find this interesting or even useful...


Feature: How to Install Third-Party Apps on Your New iPhone or iPod Touch


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I was cool once.
> 
> But I gave it up. Couldn't take the pressure of maintaining coolness.
> 
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I was cool once.
> 
> But I gave it up. Couldn't take the pressure of maintaining coolness.
> 
> ...



That's hillarious. Just click on the link, then "jailbreak" your phone, upgrade the firmware, downgrade it, run the magic etch-a-sketch, and then maybe, just maybe you can run a third party app! And you've likely just voided an Apple warranty.

After all, why should Apple support any third-party apps in the first two years of a device?


----------



## Richard King (Dec 27, 2007)

Nobody said coolness doesn't come with a price. A VERY HIGH ONE.


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > I was cool once.
> ...


Fred! Be nice. I bet the "Fonz" loves Apple products! And the Fonz is what.......thats right kids....coooooooool!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Nobody said coolness doesn't come with a price. A VERY HIGH ONE.




LOL!

I like it!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 28, 2007)

Actually, Apple backed off their original no-third-party-apps policy and now think it's a great idea:

http://www.apple.com/pr/l

[URL="http://laughingsquid.com/apple-opens-up-iphone-to-third-party-applications/"]http://laughingsquid.com/apple-opens-up-iphone-to-third-party-applications/ibrary/2007/06/11iphone.html[/URL]


----------



## Richard King (Dec 28, 2007)

if you keep biting the apple you end up here...

Apple's Piping Hot Innovation - Forbes.com


----------



## turmeric (Dec 28, 2007)

Come on, Rich, you oughta be able to figure out how to give a virtual Wedgie! Maybe with the Wii...


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2007)

Richard King said:


> if you keep biting the apple you end up here...
> 
> Apple's Piping Hot Innovation - Forbes.com



This is also hillarious. So now all the libertarians are going to give all of their private information to a company. No one trusts the U.S. government, but we all trust Big Brother Jobs?!


----------



## etexas (Dec 28, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > if you keep biting the apple you end up here...
> ...


..........Fred? You would not not trust Steve Jobs with any and all info? I tell him EVERYTHING.....it makes me feel better, come on, try it.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 28, 2007)

I am pretty libertarian and I WON'T give my info. 
Mr. Jobs will have to go over to Google and get all the info they have stored on me!!!


----------



## etexas (Dec 28, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I am pretty libertarian and I WON'T give my info.
> Mr. Jobs will have to go over to Google and get all the info they have stored on me!!!


.....Nice.


----------



## caddy (Dec 28, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Come on, Rich, you oughta be able to figure out how to give a virtual Wedgie! Maybe with the Wii...


 
Ask and ye shall receive:




A Virtual Greeting


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 28, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > if you keep biting the apple you end up here...
> ...



Fred, I read that as *libertines*.  I haven't had my morning coffee yet, but no way am I going to zap a wireless order to the local garrison of Omnibux. 

I pay those info-gluttons only in cash, or as the guy at the NYC hotdog stand said when I tried to pay in traveler's checks: "Kyash only! Kyash is green. Does this look like green to you? The sign says Kyash!"


----------



## etexas (Dec 28, 2007)

caddy said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, Rich, you oughta be able to figure out how to give a virtual Wedgie! Maybe with the Wii...
> ...



That was not only awesome....but in these days of "sappy" greetings, Mr. Leek was oddly refreshing.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 28, 2007)

caddy said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, Rich, you oughta be able to figure out how to give a virtual Wedgie! Maybe with the Wii...
> ...




That's hilarious!!! But then I'm not a guy!


----------



## jbergsing (Dec 29, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Makes sense to me. Apple is all about cool, not price or flexibility. Why pay half price for something when you can pay double and have a cool looking thing that is basically uncustomizable.


Sooooo true!


----------

